# App facturée une deuxième fois



## Delta4 (19 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Voilà mon problème :

J'ai acheté en aout 2012 l'app Marine Traffic que j'ai payé 299.

L'autre jour en déplacement, voulant montrer cette app, je la re-télécharge sur mon iPhone (elle n'était plus installée).

J'ai eu la surprise de recevoir un mail de facturation de 359 !
Apple, contacté par mail me répond que c'est normal, vu que ce n'est pas la même version ! Bien sûr, en un an, il y a eu des mises à jour...

Trouvez-vous cela normal ? avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ?

Je trouve assez anormal de devoir re-payer une App déjà achetée ...


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2013)

Alors...
Je suppose qu'il s'agit de l'application MarineTraffic Ships & Winds ?

En partant du principe que c'est avec le même compte que tu as acheté les 2 (auquel cas, c'est une application par compte, du coup, c'est repassage à la caisse pour chaque compte).

Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est normal. J'explicite le « Je pense ».
Si on se fie aux commentaires, les plus vieux datent du 11 novembre 2012 (or tu l'as achetée la première fois en août 2012).
Il se peut que l'éditeur soit passé à une V 2.0 en supprimant l'ancienne et en remettant une nouvelle (ou en supprimant l'ancienne au bout d'un certain temps). En bref, ce sont deux applications différentes, et non pas une qui a évoluée (en restant la « même »).

Apparemment, tu es sous Mac OS X, alors je vais imager :
De Lion (10.7) à Mountain Lion (10.8), il a fallu passer à la caisse, et pourtant, c'est l'OS d'Apple.
Mais si tu étais sous Lion, toutes les updates mineures étaient gratuites : 10.7.1, 10.7.2, 10.7.3, etc.


----------



## Delta4 (19 Juin 2013)

@Larme,

Merci pour tes explications détaillées que je peux comprendre.

Il s'agit bien en effet de MarineTraffic Ships & Winds v2.1.1.

La version que j'avais sur le iTunes de mon iMac est bien la même, la v2.1.1 et garanti, je ne l'ai pas piratée ! c'est une App achetée et mise à jour régulièrement.
Alors pourquoi re-payer la même chose ?

Ce n'est pas pareil que Lion et Mountain Lion, là, je peux admettre.

Alors, si je comprends bien, on ne peux plus re-télécharger une App dans une version plus récente que celle achetée ? C'est tout de même la première fois que je constate ce fait.

MàJ : je viens de vérifier sur le mail de facturation du premier achat : j'ai acheté la version v2.0.1 le 15 août 2012 et Apple prétend me facturer la v2.1.1 !
... et ceci sur le même compte bien sûr !


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2013)

Tu vas sur "Mon Compte" dans iTunes, puis Achats et tu retrouves la facture correspondant au premier achat tu cliques en face de l'application le bouton "signaler un problème" et tu indiques que tu as été refacturé lors du téléchargement récent (en indiquant aussi le numéro de la nouvelle facture)

Tu devrais te faire rembourser rapidement




Après vérification je crains que tu ne puisses te faire rembourser car en décembre 2012, le développeur de l'application a remplacé la version 2.0.x par une version 2.1.0 (qui est maintenant en 2.1.2), le passage de la 2.0 à la 2.1 étant payant  

Si tu veux te plaindre c'est auprès du développeur (seul responsable de ce choix de tarification de son application)


----------



## Delta4 (19 Juin 2013)

Ah non, j'ai mis à jour continuellement depuis mon achat (en 2.0.1) l'application sans devoir repayer. J'avais sur iTunes, la version 2.1.1.
Je n'ai jamais eu à repayer quoi que ce soit pour passer à cette version. Le problème se pose à cause du re-téléchargement.

D'autre part, je n'ai pas à contacter le dev, puisque que c'est Apple qui m'a vendu cet article, pas le dev.


----------

